# Can Someone Update the Marketplace Rules Thread please...



## Eric (May 31, 2007)

Hey, in the marketplace rules it only says that "If you are a newer member, it is *recommended* that you post a link to your eBay profile if applicable, or a link to another forum/etc where people can vouch for you. "

Every single time someone new posts a for sale thread, they need to be notified by another member that "as per forum rules, they need sources". It's not a big deal, but I'm getting super tired of reading that and IMPO I think things would be a lot more clear if this was just added to the bulleted list of things you _*must*_ include while selling an item. I am 100% for it as it provides a sense of assurance and protection but I even failed to provide this information on my first post in the classifieds. I think this would make it a lot more clear and that way someone wouldn't have to post a reminder on nearly every single ad that gets posted. Thanks for listening.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it won't help anyways, judging by the number of other rules they generally break


----------



## noodles (May 31, 2007)

The rules are listed at the top of the classifieds, stickied in a big *READ BEFORE POSTING* thread. It's just that no one bothers to read it.

As annoyed as you are reading the notifications...well, imagine how we feel having to post that in every damn thread.


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

Perhaps there could be a popup before starting a thread saying 


Mr. Test :squint: said:


> "Warning, if you have not followed the rules laid out in the MARKETPLACE RULES: READ BEFORE POSTING THREAD, your thread will be deleted, and no-one will see your item(s) for sale, and you might miss out on a valuable retail oppurtunity. And we won't care. Nyah!"


----------

